
Even in Straitened Times, Portugal Loves Its Bimby Cooking Robots - taylan
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304403804579262630205737984
======
chipsy
I looked into the device a little further. I wouldn't call it "robotic" as the
article is pushing, but it is an innovative piece of kitchen technology,
speeding and simplifying many labor-intensive tasks. It's also quite
expensive, so it isn't likely to become a universal kitchen item anytime soon.

